# Songs That Relate To DP/DR/Depression etc etc



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

I know that similar posts have been made like this, but obviously musically is extremely important to me, so im making another one

this song probably describes some of the things that I feel and am going through

Illogic- Hate In A Puddle

Verse 1 
I hate when it rains, cause in puddles I encounter this guy 
Unable to give a rebuttal but swift as the pain flood his eyes 
wonderin why he's a gift with no purpose 
A priceless one-of-a-kind piece that's worthless 
Grounded with no surface 
And when he shows one, it's a facade 
Cause inside he fights feelings that he was mistake by God 
I see his confusion and self-deception 
Questions of relevance and intelligence 
He holds an illusion of self-acceptance 
that he shows to those outside lookin in 
He's outside lookin in to his own life; lookin for strength 
to carry on as a pawn in this chess game of existance 
In his mind he wants to go on to the dawn 
and leave the stress that came with existance 
Hopin in death he'll find life 
Cause as he lives, he roams the dark, tryin to find light 
He's made his heart so hard, he doesn't even cry anymore 
Cause he's confronted sorrow frequently 
His heart's been broken frequently 
It's like he's lost some part of him and just haven't found it yet 
So in his search, he's left with nothin but questions and regret 
All he wants to know is how one day, he's content 
and the next day he's cryin 
cause his life isn't what he thought life meant 
He just wants to be happy, with his love and all 
But too often I get messages through telepathic calls 
He's askin me through a puddle what more must he endure to continue 
But for some reason he knows he most endure to continue

[Chorus] 
When I walk past puddles, my reflection calls beggin me 
to answer his questions about life and his perceptions 
and tell him why I hate him so much 
And you wonder why I hate him so much? 
Now when I walk past puddles, my reflection calls beggin me 
to answer his questions about life, and his perceptions 
and tell him why I hate him so much 
Damn, I wonder why I hate him so much

Verse 2 
Why did I hate him so much? I wondered, pondered on the question 
What in my mind caused me to despise my reflection? 
I didn't know I just knew when I saw him, how I felt 
and hated the fact that he had to play with the cards that he was dealt 
He's come in contact with some ill things that can't be explained 
Life's extracted his energy to where the pain can't be contained 
So to me he comes, sheddin tears like skin 
Intimate with some, only the ones he calls friends 
If he even exists, he only exists in pain 
It's like his life is a myth 
and he's been blessed with the gift of shame, I mean 
From birth to love he's been betrayed 
He's an unknown in how to cope with that pain and dissapointment 
he's come to know as he's grown 
He feels he stands alone in this world of puddle images 
And he awaits the time for when, time finishes 
He tries to elevate thought, but he's still chillin in the basement 
Awaitin a rebirth of his soul as it fears it's spiritual placement

[Chorus]

Verse 3 
God I pray you can give me a purpose or help me find it 
Cause on this narrow path of self-damnation, I can't find it 
Is it somethin I need to know, some way I need to grow 
to get out of this rut, God give me some self-trust 
Love is somethin I'm lookin for but I've found it, or have I? 
I wanna live but can I, or do I have to die to? 
I try to, have life but my life seems kinda worthless 
as I'm starin at this puddle 
God I pray that you can give me a purpose or help me find it 
Cause on this narrow path of self-damnation, I can't find it 
Is it somethin I need to know, some way I need to grow 
to get out of this rut, God please give me some self-trust 
Love is somethin I'm lookin for - thought I found it, or have I? 
I wanna live but can I, or do I have to die to? 
I try to, have life but my life seems kinda worthless 
as I'm starin in this puddle

[Chorus]

{*music changes*}

Verse 4 
I sit alone in dismal silence 
Peering into the eyes of my reflection 
Wondering if his thoughts are adjacent to my own 
What visions of eerie savagery 
are passing if purity lurks in the mind of he who I mirror? 
Lookin at him I am disgusted 
He lacks beauty in all external areas 
and internally he seems so confused 
Perplexed with this conundrum of life 
He proceeds to function or cope, lookin at it realistically 
Esteem he lacks, in all areas of existance 
Reason unknown 
What is the cause of the lack of this self-acceptance? 
I mean it seems like he needs constant assurance 
Some type of ritual proof that he's even worth the oxygen he breathes 
A, light that shines upon him 
Is his living in vein? Does he have a purpose? 
Answer - eternally unknown


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2005)

RADIOHEAD - How to Disappear Completely

That there 
That's not me 
I go 
Where I please 
I walk through walls 
I float down the Liffey 
I'm not here 
This isn't happening 
I'm not here 
I'm not here

In a little while 
I'll be gone 
The moment's already passed 
Yeah it's gone 
And I'm not here 
This isn't happening
I'm not here 
I'm not here

Strobe lights and blown speakers 
Fireworks and hurricanes 
I'm not here 
This isn't happening 
I'm not here 
I'm not here

GREEN DAY - Give me Novacaine

Take away the sensation inside
Bittersweet migraine in my head
It's like a throbbing toothache of the mind
I can't take this feeling anymore

Drain the pressure from the swelling
This sensation's overwhelming
Give me a long kiss goodnight
And everything will be alright
Tell me that I won't feel a thing
Give me novacaine

Out of body and out of mind
Kiss the demons out out of my dreams
I get the funny feeling that's alright
Jimmy says it's better than here


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

Anathema - Pulled Under 2000 Metres A Second

Just freedom is only a hallucination
That waits at the edge of the distant horizon
And we are all strangers in global illusion
Wanting and needing impossible heaven

Chasing the dream as they swim out to sea
The mirage ahead says that they can be free
Become lost in delusion drowning their reason
Swept on by the current of selfish ambition

Frightened ashamed and afraid of the blame
The questions are screaming the answers are hiding
The sickness is growing distracted condition
You can feel the disgust and smell the confusion

Lying insane getting soaked in the rain
Draining the sky of the guilt and the shame
The nightmare is coming the clouds are descending
Pulled under two thousand metres a second

Clawing at walls that just slip through my fingers
Darkness consuming collapsing and breaking
Distilled paranoia seeped into the walls
And filled in the cracks with the whispering calls

Shadows are forming take heed of the warnings
Creeping around at four in the morning
Lie to myself start a brand new beginning
But i'm losing myself in this fear of living

Freedom is only a hallucination
That waits at the edge of the places you go when you dream
Deep in the reason betrayal of feeling
The mistakes that I made tore my conscience apart at the seems

Freedom is only a hallucination
That waits at the edge of the places you go when you dream ....

Freedom is only a hallucination
That waits at the edge of the places you go when you dream
Deep in the reason betrayal of feeling
The mistakes that I made tore my conscience apart at the seems

Freedom is only a hallucination
That waits at the edge of the places you go when you dream....

Anathema - (Breaking Over The) Barriers

Floating with nowhere to hide
Unspoken twist back inside

How did we get here?
Life don't belong here

Feel like I just never tried
To find a way back to the outside
It stops me from breathing
Kills all the dreaming

Talking to you from the other side of a wall in my mind
And it's clear that you're near to me
I think I found a way to understand why I couldn't see what was happening
The fear overcame me
Took a trip on the inside, I took a trip on the inside
I try to hold on until this feeling is gone
Break through to the other side, I need to break through to the other side
Of everything that is hurting you

I just can't lay down and die
It takes a lifetime to understand why
It seems that you're near me
But you don't seem to hear me


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

Boulevard of broken Dreams - GREEN DAY

especially the bit about .....walking down the line that divides me somewhere in my mind on the borderline of the edge and where i walk alone - read between the lines of what's fucked up and everything's alright ...

didn't someone post that billie joe armstrong has talked about being diagnosed with dp?

rob


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah supposedly he is. He's suffered from Panic attacks so I guess thats where his DP came from. Someone posted about how in an interview with Billy Joe he mentioned having DP and how he thought he was going crazy or something.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

"Basket Case"- Greenday

Do you have the time
To listen to me whine?
About nothing and everything
all at once
I am one of the those
Melodramatic fools
Neurotic to the bone
No doubt about it

Sometimes I give myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid?
I'm just stoned

I went to a shrink
To analyze my dreams
She says it's lack of sex
that's bringing me down
I went to a whore
He said my life's a bore
So quit my whining cause
it's bringing her down

Sometimes I give myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid?
Uh,yuh,yuh,ya

Grasping to control
So I better hold on

Sometimes I give myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid?
I'm just stoned


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Everytime i hear this song by los lonley boys..i think it describes what it feels like to be trapped...and in our cases by our own minds/dp.

Heaven

Save me from this prison
Lord help me get away
Cause only you can save me now
From this misery
Cause I?ve been lost in my own place
And I?m getting? weary
How far is heaven
And I know I need to change
My ways of livin?
How far is heaven, Lord can you tell me
Cause I?ve been locked up way too long
In this crazy world, how far is heaven
I just keep on prayin? Lord 
Just keep on livin?, how far is heaven
Lord can you tell me, how far is heaven
I just got to know how far, how far is heaven
Lord can you tell me
(translated from Spanish)
(You that's in a higher place
Send me down a blessing)
Cause I know there?s a better place
Than this place I?m livin?, how far is heaven
And I just got to have some faith
And just keep on giving, how far is heaven
I just wanna know how far


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

Not sure if it's completely DP, but I seemed to identify with it.

Aesop Rock - 1 of 4

1 of 4...

My name is Ian Mathias Bavitz
I was born in 1-9-7-6, at Biosfet hospital, located in Long Island, NY
I am 6 foot, for I weigh 2-0-0 pounds
I have brown hair and green eyes
I enjoy writing songs, painting, movies and diner food
I have two brothers, Chris and Graham
and two parents, Paul and Jameija
In august of 2-0-0-1 I went crazy..

This was originally not for public consumption 
This was made for four people... four people that literally saved my life 
They know who they are..
And ahhh I mean I could live to be a thousand years old and never re-pay them
I don't think this song would pay for them
But hopefully by putting it out, push the bank a little further..

This ain't a burner for the whips (no it isn't) 
This ain't even Aesop Rock fly earthworm demeanor (no it isn't)
My name is Ian Mathias Bavitz and I was born in Long Island, New York 
Seventy Six, before Graham and after Chris... OK 
In August of 2001 my seemingly splinter-proof brain bone, scaffling imploded 
I kept it on the hush, but nearly tumbling
to the cold hard concrete on near bodega trips 
for ciggaretes and soda, shook me to kasper 
Dizzy with a nothern chaser, motor sensory eraser
Gorophobe tunnel vision, guilt, self loathing arrangements
Rose rapidly outta fog I'd never fished in
that abates three separate foreign men's 
While I seems to hook lines and syncro simple fishing 
Simple primitive self taught, easing of soul, mind and body
but the symptoms rejected my cave-man modus operandi
So now it's one fish belly up, through medicated mol edge
Shrinks that get 250 an hour for awkward silence 
And, I'd be lying if I said all of this
made even the slightest fragment of sense to me 
That's frail... Simply put
I don't know what happened, or what's stillhappening 
I literally feel like I'm teetering on the blunt edge of my sanity
JAMIE, I killed the robots and I'm sorry 
Broke down in front of you, embarrassed
but you lent a heart and hand that only you could
you're one of my best friends and yes I'd take that bullet for you
That's my word, which is about all I have left
TONY, I know you know you crazy, 'cause you told me
but that did never bother you, I hold you as my brother 'til death
And I got your back if ever the drunk goblin step
for makin' a cat laugh, when I was walking with the dead
KATHERINE, mother figure, older sister, concerned be a limits
Letting me know I wasn't the only one with this
Continuous offers for vacation, Chicago visits
Talked me to repair of a head full of broken pistons
RIYAH, for the late night movie rentals and the company I needed
An' you knew it, but I just wouldn't admit it
You listened to me brag about my issues for hours
Offer incredible advice, gave me a hug when I was finished
Am I a jack of all trades? Nope... I like to write songs tho'
Are they good? I dunno..
But I could tell you that I only write shit down when I believe it
So take this how you want, but know I mean it
I want you all to know that I'm scared
Now my fuckin' crooked soul never faced a monster like the last few months
Never in my whole life... I wish I could explain this better (I can't)
But the pieces won't formulate it to anything even close to cohesive
So I guess this is my feeble way to thank you 
Four soldiers that extended something sacred off the purity of kindness
I owe you all my life and please don't argue with that statement
'Cause without y'all I may not have a life to offer, take it

Thank you
I wish I could explain this better. (Thank you)
I'm sorry for burdening your pleasures. (Thank you)
I love you all with all that's left of me. (Thank you)
For helping try to kill what made a mess of me. (Thank you)
Somehow, someway. (Thank you)
I'ma get you back someday. (Thank you)
Just gotta figure this all out... So..

I guess it is kind of funny when you look at it from a step back
How one man can literally buckle under the same pressures 
Other men operate normally under
I have scopd this out from all angles, mlutiple time
I have been over everything in my head, 'til I can't think anymore
But I guess some times, when you can't breathe, there are people there
to breathe for you
I am lucky enough to have those people around me
Thank you for helping me to not die
Thank you for helping me to not die

Pocket full of pennies, and a soul gone tilt
Cockpit full of memories and a dream full of guilt


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

*Nine Inch Nails - The Becoming*

I beat my machine it?s a part of me it?s inside of me
I?m stuck in this dream it?s changing me I am becoming
The me that you know had some second thoughts
He?s covered with scabs and he is broken and sore
The me that you know doesn?t come around much
That part of me isn?t here anymore
All pain disappears it?s the nature of my circuitry
Drowns out all I hear there?s no escape from this my new consciousness
That me that you know used to have feelings
But the blood has stopped pumping and he?s left to decay
The me that you know is now made up of wires
And even when I?m right with you I?m so far away
I can try to get away but I?ve strapped myself in
I can try to scratch away the sound in my ears
I can see it killing away all my bad parts
I don?t want to listen but it?s all too clear
Hiding backwards inside of me I feel so unafraid
Annie, hold a little tighter I might just slip away

It won?t give up it wants me dead
Goddamn this noise inside my head


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Tool - 46 +2

My shadow's

Shedding skin and
I've been picking
Scabs again.
I'm down
Digging through
My old muscles
Looking for a clue.

I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own confused
And insecure delusions
For a piece to cross me over
Or a word to guide me in.
I wanna feel the changes coming down.
I wanna know what I've been hiding in

My shadow.
Change is coming through my shadow.
My shadow's shedding skin
I've been picking
My scabs again.

I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own chaotic
And insecure delusions.

I wanna feel the change consume me,
Feel the outside turning in.
I wanna feel the metamorphosis and
Cleansing I've endured within

My shadow
Change is coming.
Now is my time.
Listen to my muscle memory.
Contemplate what I've been clinging to.
Forty-six and two ahead of me.

I choose to live and to
Grow, take and give and to
Move, learn and love and to
Cry, kill and die and to
Be paranoid and to
Lie, hate and fear and to
Do what it takes to move through.

I choose to live and to
Lie, kill and give and to
Die, learn and love and to
Do what it takes to step through.

See my shadow changing,
Stretching up and over me.
Soften this old armor.
Hoping I can clear the way
By stepping through my shadow,
Coming out the other side.
Step into the shadow.
Forty six and two are just ahead of me.

Most tool songs are preety dark and absract in lyrical content so it's preety easy to associate them with dp style emotions. For this particular track I think the analogy of confronting your shadow and going beyond your shadow applies to dp a lot.

Here's a bit of info on the shadow archetype I got from a tool faq



> The Shadow:
> 
> In Carl Jung's personality theory, the ego represents the individual's sense of personal self. The sense of personal identity is purchased, however, at the expense of certain tendencies that are rejected as 'not-self'. According to Jung, these rejected traits come together as a kind of unconscious 'counter-ego' which he termed the shadow.
> 
> ...


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Stinkfist

Something has to change.
Un-deniable dilemma.
Boredom's not a burden
Anyone should bear.

Constant over stimu-lation numbs me
and I wouldn't have
It any other way.

It's not enough.
I need more.
Nothing seems to satisfy.
I don't want it.
I just need it.
to breathe, to feel, to know I'm alive.

Finger deep within the borderline.
Show me that you love me and that we belong together.
Relax, turn around and take my hand.

I can help you change
Tired moments into pleasure.
Say the word and we'll be
Well upon our way.

Blend and balance
Pain and comfort
Deep within you
Till you will not want me any other way.

but It's not enough.
I need more.
Nothing seems to satisfy.
I don't want it.
I just need it.
to breathe, to feel, to know I'm alive.

Knuckle deep inside the borderline.
This may hurt a little but it's something you'll get used to.
Relax. Slip away.

Something kinda sad about
the way that things have come to be.
Desensitized to everything.
What became of subtlety?

How can it mean anything to me
If I really don't feel anything at all?

I'll keep digging till
I feel something.

Elbow deep inside the borderline.
Show me that you love me and that we belong together.
Shoulder deep within the borderline.
Relax. Turn around and take my hand.

============

H.

What's coming through is alive.
What's holding up is a mirror.
But what's singing songs is a snake
Looking to turn this piss to wine.

They're both totally void of hate,
But killing me just the same.

The snake behind me hisses
What my damage could have been.
My blood before me begs me
Open up my heart again.

And I feel this coming over like a storm again.
Considerately.

Venomous voice, tempts me,
Drains me, bleeds me,
Leaves me cracked and empty.
Drags me down like some sweet gravity.

The snake behind me hisses
What my damage could have been.
My blood before me begs me
Open up my heart again.

And I feel this coming over like a storm again.

I am too connected to you to
Slip away, to fade away.
Days away I still feel you
Touching me, changing me,
And considerately killing me.

Without the skin,
Beneath the storm,
Under these tears
The walls came down.

And the snake is drowned and
As I look in his eyes,
My fear begins to fade
Recalling all of those times.

I could have cried then.
I should have cried then.

And as the walls come down and
As I look in your eyes
My fear begins to fade
Recalling all of the times
I have died
and will die.
It's all right.
I don't mind.

I am too connected to you to
Slip away, to fade away.
Days away I still feel you
Touching me, changing me,

And considerately killing me.

=======

jimmy

What was it like to see
The face of your own stability 
Suddenly look away 
Leaving you with the dead and hopeless? 
Eleven and she was gone. 
Eleven is when we waved good-bye. 
Eleven is standing still, 
Waiting for me to free him 
By coming home.

Moving me with a sound. 
Opening me within a gesture. 
Drawing me down and in, 
Showing me where it all began, 
Eleven.

It took so long to realize that 
You hold the light that's been leading me back home. 
Under a dead ohio sky, 
Eleven has been and will be waiting, 
Defending his light, And wondering...

Where the hell have I been? Sleeping, lost, and numb. 
So glad that I have found you. 
I am wide awake and heading home.

Hold your light, Eleven. 
Lead me through each gentle 
step by step by inch by loaded memory. 
I'll move to heal 
As soon as pain allows so we can 
Reunite and both move on together.

Hold your light, Eleven. 
Lead me through each gentle step by step 
By inch by loaded memory 
'till one and one are one, eleven, 
So glow, child, glow. 
I'm heading back home.

=======

Pushit

I will choke until I swallow... 
Choke this infant here before me. 
What is this but my reflection? 
Who am I to judge and strike you down?

But you're Pushing and shoving me. 
You still love me and you pushit on me.

Rest your trigger on my finger,
bang my head upon the fault line. 
Take care not to make me enter. 
'cause if I do we both may disappear.

But you're pushing me, Shoving me. 
Pushit on me.

Slipping back into the gap again. 
I'm alive when you're touching me, 
Alive when you're shoving me down. 
But i'd trade it all 
For just a little bit of 
Piece of mind.

Put me somewhere I don't wanna be. 
Seeing someplace I don't wanna see. 
Never wanna see that place again.

Saw that gap again today 
As you were begging me to stay. 
Managed to push myself away, 
And you, as well.

If, when I say I may fade like a sigh if I stay, 
You minimize my movement anyway,
I must persuade you another way.

There's no love in fear.

Staring down the hole again. 
Hands upon my back again. 
Survival is my only friend. 
Terrified of what may come. 
Just remember I will always love you, 
Even as I tear your fucking throat away. 
But it will end no other way.

============

Might have gone a bit overboard, but all of these songs really fit with the DP/depression/anxiety theme and mean a lot to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

TSOL- 'I'm tired of life'

I'M TIRED OF LIFE 
I?m tired of looking (It?s not in my vision)
I?m tired of seeing (Don?t wanna see this)
I?m tired of hearing (Don?t tell me your shit)
I?m tired of being (So why am I here?) 
I?m tired of life (And all of its jokes)
Imaginary lines (To fool the fools) 
Imaginary rules (To live your life by) 
And all the worlds? fools
Life is so easy when you?re told what to do
Where to work and how to be you
But the jokes wears off and you?re still laughing 
Caught in your own trap and you?re all happy 
Too stupid to know it (Just try use your head) 
Too stupid to care (You?ve all been fooled) 
Just one voice screaming (???) 
Just one in a million (A little speck of flesh) 
Who?s gonna hear it (Scream till you die)
Who?s gonna know it (Your conscience your mind)
Who even cares (No one but yourself)
It?s hopeless (You?re hopeless) 
because of the process, because of the system, because you?re still laughing, because you don?t listen, because of the process, because of the system, because you?re still laughing, because you don?t listen

SILENT SCREAM 
I?m the cobwebbed stairs, the ancient bones
I?m the shadow rippling cobblestones, 
I?m the stagnant swamp, the black lagoon
I?m the branches scratching at the moon 
I?m the funeral service, the unknown mourner 
I?m the demon cowering in the corner 
I?m the sexton?s spade, the new thrown clay 
I?m what?s left when they walk away
I?m the ebony coffin, satin lining
Pale thin lips in the back room dying
Pale thin lips in the back room dying
I?m the walking dead, the fly by night
I?m the last of the fading light
I'm the unbarred door, the open encasement
I?m the stairs leading down to the basement 
The four post bed, the let down hair 
Im the cross that you forgot to wear
Im the highest voltage, the shining slab 
The crack of midnight in the doctor?s lab
I?m the night before, the morning after 
Echoing of the baron?s laughter
Echoing of the baron?s laughter 
I?m Jonathan Harker, I?m Lucy?s trance
Elegant count?s hypnotic glance
I?m the wooden mallet, the sharpened stake
I?m the precautions you forgot to take
I?m the mummy?s curse, the passing bell 
I?m the fortune they wouldn?t tell
I?m pyromania, Transylvania I?m out of breath,
I?m worse than death
I?m the late night air, exhilarating
I?m with you in the darkness, waiting

The Ramones- I wanna live

I've been thinking it over and I know just 
What to do I've been thinking it over and 
I know I just can't trust myself

I'm a gypsy prince covered with diamonds and jewels 
But then my lover exposes me I know I'm just a damn fool

I give what I've got to give I give what I need to live 
I give what I've got to give It's important if I wanna live 
I wanna live I want to live my life 
I wanna live I want to live my life

As I load my pistol of fine german steel I never 
Thought I'd be so down and out having my last meal But I know I can do it it just took a few years 
As I execute my killer the morning is near

I give what I've got to give I give what I need to live 
I give what I've got to give It's important if I wanna live 
I wanna live I want to live my life 
I wanna live I want to live my life

Circle Jerks-Trapped

trapped,i'm trapped
trapped,i'm trapped
trapped,i'm trapped
trapped,i'm trapped

what did i do to deserve this?
i've painted myself into a corner
what did i do to deserve this?
painted myself into a corner
no windows,doors or a ladder

trapped,i'm trapped
trapped,i'm trapped

what did i do to deserve this?
running down a black alley way
what did i do to deserve this?
trash cans,chain link fence line the way

i'm trapped
i'm trapped
trapped,i'm trapped
trapped,i'm trapped

what did i do to deserve this?
dug a hole and there's nowhere to go
what did i do to deserve this?
mental rut,i'm going nuts!

trapped,i'm trapped
trapped,i'm trapped


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

Forgive me father for I have sinned
I'm a child of the air, I'm a witch of the wind
And I'm still wide awake... Mary Jane
From the earth, up through the trees
Ican hear her calling me
Her voice rides on the breeze
Oh it's haunting me
No, I can't get away
No, there's no escape
If I know I'm going crazy
I must not be insane
Beware my friends, as you pass by
As you are now so once was I
As I am now so you must be
Prepare my friends to follow me
Forgive me father for I have sinned
I'm a child of the air, a witch of the wind
Fingers gripped around my brain
No control my mind is lame
I'm in the astral plane, and I'll never be the same
Never,never,never,never,never,never,never,never,never
It hurts so bad I can't breathe
Prepare my friends to follow me

Megadeth - Mary Jane


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

*
Radiohead 
Where I End And You Begin *

There's a gap in between
There's a gap where we meet
Where I end and you begin
And I'm sorry for us
The dinosaurs roam the earth
The sky turns green
Where I end and you begin
I am up in the clouds
I am up in the clouds
And I can't and I can't come down
I can watch and cant take part
Where I end and where you start
Where you, you left me alone
You left me alone
X'll mark the place
Like the parting of the waves
Like a house falling in the sea
In the sea
I will eat you alive [x4]
There'll be no more lies [x4]
I will eat you alive [x4]
There'll be no more lies [x4]
I will eat you alive [x4]
There are no more lies [x4]
I will eat you alive [x3]

*Moby
One of These Mornings*

One of these mornings
Won't be very long
You will look for me
And I'll be gone

[repeat about a million times]

*Pixies
Where is My Mind*

Ooooooh - stop

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
But there's nothing in it 
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind [3x]

Way out in the water
See it swimmin'

I was swimmin' in the Carribean
Animals were hiding behind the rocks
Except the little fish
But they told me, he swears
Tryin' to talk to me to me to me

Where is my mind [3x]

Way out in the water
See it swimmin' ?

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
If there's nothing in it 
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind [3x]

Ooooh
With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Ooooh
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Ooooh
Ooooh

This next song is amazing, and I can relate it to my DP, but I don't think that's what it's about.

*The Flaming Lips
The Gash*

Is that gash in your leg 
Really why you have stopped? 
?Cause I?ve noticed all the others 
Though they?re gashed, they?re still going 
?Cause I feel like the real reason 
That you?re quitting, that you?re admitting 
That you?ve lost all the will to battle on

Will the fight for our sanity 
Be the fight of our lives? 
Now that we?ve lost all the reasons 
That we thought that we had

Still the battle that we?re in 
Rages on till the end 
With explosions, wounds are open 
Sights and smells, eyes and noses 
But the thought that went unspoken 
Was understanding that you?re broken 
Still the last volunteer battles on

Battles on.
Battles on.


----------



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

Joy Division
Dead Souls (1979)

Someone take these dreams away,
That point me to another day,
A duel of personalities,
That stretch all true realities.

That keep calling me,
They keep calling me,
Keep on calling me,
They keep calling me.

Where figures from the past stand tall,
And mocking voices ring the halls.
Imperialistic house of prayer,
Conquistadors who took their share.

That keep calling me,
They keep calling me,
Keep on calling me,
They keep calling me ...

(ian curtis had epilepsy and depression, possible d/p?)


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Kiss'....Rock 'n Roll all nite!!!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Joy division rocks. One of the best bands ever.

Lots of radiohead songs here but i will add another one. It kinda sounds like dp/dr.

Follow Me Around

I see you in the dark corner of the street
Coming after me, yeah
Headlights on full-beam
Coming down the fast lane
Coming after me, yeah

I would like to change back now
To the shadow of
The shadow of my former self

It follows me around

Did you lie to us Tony?
We thought you were different
Now you know we're not so sure

Drooling looney tunes
Moving in a swarm
Moving in a swarm

It follows me around

Nowadays I get panicked
I cease to exist
I have ceased to exist

I feel absolutely nothing
The words are out of ink
The words you know are out of ink

You follow me around 
Follow me around


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Both songs kind of depressing but I could really relate to them when my dp was at it's worst.

*REHAB - "Scarecrow"*

I am the everything the all knowing
The omnipotent one
*I watch the fields I do not feel
I circumnavigate everyone
I am the scarecrow, alone and disconnected
You stare right past me undetected
I am only here when you expect it
And feel a sadness undescribable*
I hang here motionless holding a bible
No revival
I died and became apathy
Then married vacancy
Then moved my children to the tundra of complacency
*I do not exist in your world
I've burned the bridges, I've cut the life line
Now all I have left is my mind
Which judges all of you
Analyzes your dumb philosophies
In wonderment of how you all have ruined your ecology
But you do not hear for I am to you only but nothingness
And I can't understand why I'm the only one that feels like this*
It's all p!ss, I flee
*Out of all the people that have left me
The one I miss most, is me*

I am the scarecrow and I am so alone

And I've seen thirty years of down time
The face of a clown, a stick for a spine
From a grandiose small town mind
And crows fly all around mine
They sh!t on my shoulder
I got no voice, no mobility
I get older, heated but colder
No yield in my field, flower* my opinion
I stare at your houses in the distance
Silent persistence at night windows glisten
I got nothing to say cause no one would listen anyway
So I remain against the grain
I've seen sunny days with rain
Busted knuckles and pain and never complained
Dirt is my domain, my view is plain
But I'm invisible, sound mystical
Not really, the days are dry the evening chilly
The only one who understands is little Billy when he's lonely
Make me feel something, make me worth a damn
Make me new again, make me a flower*in' man

Seen the rise and fall the high and low the come and go
And if you knew what I know, sometimes one does not reap what he sows
The wind blows, the moon glows the water flows
The rain turns to snow, and the ground is froze
And only God knows why that's the way it goes

I am the scarecrow and I am so alone

*REHAB - "It Don't Matter"*

*Sittin in traffic another day of feeling nothing*
Trying to find something I guess it's back to huffin'
Paint and model glue oh how I die when I look
At you smilin' lovin' life and all I know is blue
Rainy days and cold stares broken love affairs
Everything's beautiful as long as I ain't there
I guess I wasn't meant to crack a smile who cares
I think I'll go to sleep for a while now

*I'm barely livin' in my skin depression's my only friend
And I don't know where I am heading tryin' to forget where I've been
And I'm so sick of lying God please show me that silver lining
Cuz I've heard tale and I'm not well my heads full of hell and
This world's a jail but*

And it don't matter and I don't care
I let my pain into the air
Cuz everything good's over there
And everything here's hard to bear
And it don't matter and I don't care
I let my pain into the air
Cuz everything good's over there
And everything here's hard to bear

And as the pin begins to displace had it to ear level
With this place you see it on my face a state of suspended grace
Gradually I erase and find comfort in the sickest womb
I might be present but noone in the room
To whom it may consume melting ensembles bleeding chellos running through Bordellos drama 
Like Othello hidin' out from Poncharello
Dead off in the Median
Fallin apart like usual handin' out flyers to my funeral

*So they say that life's a play and that all the world's a stage
Then for another part I pray the show ends the same way everyday
And my heart carries the pain of a brain I can't explain
Am I insane
Am I insane*

And it don't matter and I don't care
I let my pain into the air
Cuz everything good's over there
And everything here's hard to bear
And it don't matter and I don't care
I let my pain into the air
Cuz everything good's over there
And everything here's hard to bear

And everything good is gone
And everything good is gone
And everything good is gone
And everything bad is here
And everything bad is here
And everything bad is here
It doesn't really matter now does it

And it don't matter and I don't care
I let my pain into the air
Cuz everything good's over there
And everything here's hard to bear
And it don't matter and I don't care
I let my pain into the air
Cuz everything good's over there
And everything here's hard to bear


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

*Postman Pat.*

Postman Pat, Postman Pat,
Postman Pat and his black and white cat,
Early in the morning, Just as day is dawning,
He picks up all the post bags in his van.

Postman Pat, Postman Pat,
Postman Pat and his black and white cat,
All the birds are singing, and the day is just beginning.
Pat feels he's a really happy man.

Everybody knows his bright red van,
All his friends will smile as he waves to greet them,
Maybe... You can never be sure,
There'll be knock...[knock knock] Ring [ring ring]
Letters through your door.

[Hee Hee]

Postman Pat, Postman Pat,
Postman Pat and his black and white cat,
All the birds are singing, and the day is just beginning.
Pat feels he's a really happy man.


----------



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

The Pixies - Where is My Mind

Ooooooh - stop

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
But there's nothing in it 
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind
Where is my mind
Where is my mind

Way out in the water
See it swimmin'

I was swimmin' in the Carribean
Animals were hiding behind the rock
Except the little fish
But they told me, he swears
Tryin' to talk to me to me to me

Where is my mind
Where is my mind
Where is my mind

Way out in the water
See it swimmin' ?

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
If there's nothing in it 
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind
Where is my mind
Where is my mind

Ooooh
With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Ooooh
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Ooooh
Ooooh


----------



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

shit sorry just realised sum1 else posted that , u hav good taste nayashi!!!!


----------



## dpdpaulson (Dec 30, 2005)

A friend of mine who passed away wrote this song, I always thought it had to do with DP. He wrote it after actually seen someone die who was trapped underneath a tractor.

Ten Years Along
Matt Rogers

Ten years along, will I wonder if what is lost is gone?
Two years today, I was lost but now I?ve found my way.
There?s still too many wasted days; sometimes I choose to fade away.
Though these eyes had to watch him die,
?Tuesday?s gone?, it weighs heavy on my mind.
As the last scene plays, he looks at me then drains away.

So how do I feel?
Something?s changed,
Something?s not the same.
Something?s changed
And can never be the same.

It?s tried and true, but in truth it?s not what I should do
It started small, then it took a hold and grew.
So in this far release, it?s the only place I can ever plant my feet.
No nothing is real.
And I found myself in this place before.
It?s so unreal to me, b/c I thought I closed that door.
And there?s noone to turn to
When all walls I?ve built stand tall.
It?s noone?s fault but my own, that I feel so alone.
B/c I?ve seen inside, and hate what it?s shown.

B/c I?ve found
I weigh myself down.
Lord knows,
I weigh myself down.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another buddy of mine wrote this one, and though he's never had DP, the themes to this song really fit for it.

Soul and Reason
Mike Eisenberg

Time is holding on to me
Set free with clipped wings
I sing

I had it all in me

I lift the day seen from my floor
Balanced, away thrown from the world
Above the rain came dancing in
Through the my cracked window
The countless drips

I had it all in me
But now I?ve lost my way

Just slippin foot on the other side
This masking trap I?ve fallen in
If at all, a long way out it seems
I know not why I bleed

Sunlight sweeping in
Forever now the dull shines thin
In you is what I need

A quarter through life in the war agreed
A battle of soul and reason.
What now wake me on my path	
Where my soul and I?ve walked hand in hand
We?ve lost sight of the path we?ve bled on
Throughout existence

In you is what I need
Leave me with your love

Heaven in time will leave
Memories to what, live your truth
Such a simple answer
But I still can?t see
That only I set I free

---------------------------------------------------------

I've also felt that a lot of Radiohead and Pink Floyd songs have to do with DP, or at the very least mental illness in general.


----------

